# Nissan Micra Could Get Dual-Clutch Gearbox



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

The upcoming Nissan Micra could be equipped with a dual-clutch gearbox later in its production cycle. According to a report by AutoExpress, a source inside Nissan parent company Renault has confirmed that a new dual-clutch gearbox currently offered in the Megane could eventually make its way into the Renault Laguna and Clio models. And here's the connection: the Clio is based on the same architecture as the Nissan Micra.

Unveiled at the Geneva Auto Show earlier this year, it's not clear what engine and transmission combo Nissan will offer in the Micra when it arrives in North America to slot in underneath the Versa. In Europe, however, the car is set to be released with a 79-hp, 1.2-liter 3-cylinder and a direct-injection supercharged version of that same motor. Transmissions for Europe include a 5-speed manual and CVT.

While a dual-clutch setup in such an economical car seems far fetched, the Ford Fiesta currently offers a dual-clutch setup (although not a manual-shifting one). The next few years will also see dramatic technology updates as automakers search for ways to meet increasingly strict emissions standards.

More: *Nissan Micra Could Get Dual-Clutch Gearbox* on AutoGuide.com


----------

